
Clojure In Small Pieces [pdf] - raju
http://daly.axiom-developer.org/clojure.pdf
======
raju
This is the link to the Clojure Google Groups discussion -
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/460417fe45f314c3)

------
michaelty
"Thanks. I think that this is really useful in some contexts, especially where
you're trying to bring new developers up to speed on a language. One problem
I've found with open source is that once the original developer team leaves
the project just dies. Another problem is that new developers will add "new"
features that are already in the language elsewhere.

Working with the actual source surrounded by an explanation of "why" the code
exists and the ideas behind the code seems to me to solve both problems.

The other problem is that clever code is hard to maintain even for the
original authors. I got my own "dirt simple" code back after 15 years and,
while I understood what the code did, I had no idea why it was there.
Sometimes whole subsystems die because they are no longer used but nobody is
able to remove the dead code because they don't understand it. "

Thoughts on this?

------
leppie
Did anyone actually look at the PDF?

Chapters 2 - 4 seemed interesting, but has no content.

The rest seems to be a java code dump in a 1000 page PDF.

